# Lederverarbeitung leveln: komme nicht über 330 raus? Spezialisierungen lernen? Bilder inside :)



## dmaniac (27. April 2009)

Hi,

irgendwie hab ich einen Denkfehler oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mit meinem Krieger Stufe 51 und kann Lederverarbeitung bis 375 lernen.

Klar, den nächsten Berufsstep gibt es erst ab 65, aber dafür muss ich ledern bis mindestens 350 bekommen. Aber wie?

Hier mal die Bilder:

Bin also nun auf 330 und keines der Rezepte ist gelb oder orange.
Dabei habe ich eine ganze Menge Rezepte erbeutet, gekauft, die 
nicht beim normalen Lehrer zu bekommen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stammeslederverarbeitungslehrer:
- wo lerne ich die spezialisierung? denn ich bin ja schon Lederverarbeitung > 260?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Elementarverarbeitungslehrer:
 - wo lerne ich die spezialisierung? denn ich bin ja schon Lederverarbeitung > 260?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lederverarbeitungslehrer: Großmeister ist klar, dafür muss ich erst auf 
Level65 ABER UND auf Leder 350... und wie komm ich auf 350?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für jede Erleuchtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## baas (27. April 2009)

hallo dmaniac,
um eine spez zulernen must du dir erst mal eine aussuchen zb Drachenlederverarbeitung.
dann suchst du dir den lehrer der dir die spez beibringen kann 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Drachenlederverarbeitung
zb Thorkaf Drachenaug im Ödland bei dem du dann nach abschulss der quest Drachenlederverarbeitung lernen kannst.
sollte es für dich eine andere spez sein sollen einfach nach stammes- oder elementarlederverarbeitung suchen.
grüsse baas


----------



## dmaniac (28. April 2009)

baas schrieb:


> hallo dmaniac,
> um eine spez zulernen must du dir erst mal eine aussuchen zb Drachenlederverarbeitung.
> dann suchst du dir den lehrer der dir die spez beibringen kann
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Drachenlederverarbeitung
> ...




ahhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok vielen dank!

Dachte, dass kann ja nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (29. April 2009)

Geh mal in die Scherbenwelt zum Meisterlehrer bevor du zum Großmeister gehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, der hat noch einiges für dich was du nicht kannst (ansonsten würden die Sachen aus der alten Welt nicht ganz oben stehen).

Das -zeug aus der Spezi ist viel zu teuer um damit zu skillen. Nimm lieber schwere Knotenhautrüstungsets oder Handschuhverstärkungen oder dergleichen.


----------



## dmaniac (1. Mai 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Geh mal in die Scherbenwelt zum Meisterlehrer bevor du zum Großmeister gehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke!!!

Das war pefekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fertigkeit 300 - 375:
*Brumman:* Ehrenfeste / Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (54,64) - Links vom Gasthaus
Der hat mir 20 Rezepte gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


----------



## noizycat (22. Mai 2009)

K.A. ob die Rezepte vom Lehrer bis 375 reichen, es gibt dann ja noch einige Ruf-Rezepte ... und ein, zwei Kaufrezepte (Reitgerte z.B.).


----------



## Zoobesitzer (29. Mai 2009)

Du mußt gar nicht bis 375 Pre-Wotlk Sachen basteln. Ab spätestens 360 gibts in den Lichking Startgebieten die ersten Rezepte zu erlernen und damit kann man wieder die ganzen (milltlerweile wieder schweineteuren) Highend BC Rezepte auslassen.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2009)

Mit 330 gibt es noch Sachen die man beim Lehrer lernen kann, wie z.B.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eben nur in der Scherbenwelt.

Ansosten bleibt die Frage, warum du nicht erst mal ein bisschen Levelst? Die Gegenstände bringen dir mit L51 eh nichts wenn du sie herstellen kannst. Verkaufen kannst du das auch kaum noch.


----------



## Dabbler (20. Juli 2009)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Krieger Stufe 51 und kann Lederverarbeitung bis 375 lernen.



Nur mal eine Interessenfrage: Krieger und Lederverarbeitung, lohnt sich das überhaupt? Oder ist das einfach Style?

Grüße

Dbbler


----------



## @rctic@ (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal das hängt damit zusammen, dass viele Leute schon einige Twinks haben und Lederverarbeitung fehlte noch unter den ganzen Berufen, die die anderen Twinks schon beherrschen... 
so ist es jedenfalls momentan bei mir der Fall x)


----------



## sebzn (18. November 2009)

hm, also ich hab vorgestern meine verarbeitung von 320 auf 400 gezogen, die ganze rezepte gabs in stath..
bis 350 gibts da einiges, mit schweres knotenhautleder etc..


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. November 2009)

ich stehe jetzt mit lvl 44 und ledererskill 280/300 in feralas vor der madame und würde gern die stammeslederverarbeitung lernen. das bietet sie mir jedoch nicht an. auch die rezepte, die ich bei ihr lernen könnte, kann ich nicht lernen, weil mir halt das stammesledern fehlt...
bin ich noch zu low-lvl oder hab ich irgendwo irgendwas übersehen?

danke schonmal im vorraus :-)


----------



## Dexis (19. November 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> ich stehe jetzt mit lvl 44 und ledererskill 280/300 in feralas vor der madame und würde gern die stammeslederverarbeitung lernen. das bietet sie mir jedoch nicht an. auch die rezepte, die ich bei ihr lernen könnte, kann ich nicht lernen, weil mir halt das stammesledern fehlt...
> bin ich noch zu low-lvl oder hab ich irgendwo irgendwas übersehen?
> 
> danke schonmal im vorraus :-)


hallo vitany,

du musst zuerst einmal zu Pratt McGrubben in der mondfederfeste. dieser (normale) lederverarbeitungslehrer, dieser bietet einige quests um versch. ledergegenstände herzustellen (wildleder-reihe). du musst diese quests _erst absolvieren_, bevor eine neue quest freigeschaltet wird! und mit dieser kannst du dann zu einem spezi gehen und die jeweilige richtung erlernen.


MfG


----------



## Vitany2910 (20. November 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> hallo vitany,
> 
> du musst zuerst einmal zu Pratt McGrubben in der mondfederfeste. dieser (normale) lederverarbeitungslehrer, dieser bietet einige quests um versch. ledergegenstände herzustellen (wildleder-reihe). du musst diese quests _erst absolvieren_, bevor eine neue quest freigeschaltet wird! und mit dieser kannst du dann zu einem spezi gehen und die jeweilige richtung erlernen.
> 
> ...




vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

